# z32 pistons



## dom300zx (May 5, 2006)

hi i have a early 87 300 n/a and i just recently purchased a 86 turbo parts car, its complete but it has a blown motor i was reading about the z32 pistons and was wondering how much do i have to bore the motor out for it to be able to recive the z32 pistons/rods and with the rods can i use the stock z31 crank and what kinda fitment problems will i be faced with 

thanks in advanced...


oh yea im building my motor buttom up ive got a few parts and need advice on a few others ones so i will list what i have and what i need

have
nismo 555 injectors
walbro fuel pump
mega squirt ( and a cheap laptop to go with it)
jim wolf cams the big ones 
over sized valves ( intake/exhaust)
jim wolf valve springs
ported and polished head ( i need another because the guy i bought the parts car didnt tell me he cracked the head and welded it back together, he broke it because he didnt see the 10mm blot in the corner when he was taking it apart)
t4 turbo with external wastegate
hks bov
cobra maf
working on a guttin one of my intake plenums
k n filter (came with parts car)
electric fan
this one is for looks i guess i installed a set of HIDS from a benz custom fitted using the 9004 blubs lol i gutted out the 9004 bulds and appoxied the hid bulbs inside it so it could fit in my headlights
i also have a stage 2 compatition clutch with a kevlar face

need
intercooler and how to pipe it( can i spray paint it black? without having any flow issues)
another head (drivers side)
pistons/ rods
guages 
ignition
suspension
flywheel


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Instead of using Z32 pistons and rods, you should just try to find some forged Z31 pistons. I think you will find that if you try to get into using the Z32 rods that the crank is not going to accept them. And certainly a QOHC Z32 crank will not fit a VG30 SOHC block. IF you are going to go that far, why not just install a Z32 engine..... A few of the guys here have found forged internals for the VG30ET, I would suggest doing some research. 

Also, as far as intercooler piping goes, I think painting it black will have negative results due to the heat being absorbed. Stainless is better, a shiny surface reflects heat more.


----------



## dom300zx (May 5, 2006)

cool thanks for the quick reply i will look for forged pistons and rods for the z31 

anyone else have any input id apreciate it very much im looking for as much advice as possible im looking for about 350-380 whp with this car


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd also get the block either O-ringed or metal head gaskets. The Nismo MH gaskets are no longer made and likely very rare and expensive by now. You could have metal gaskets made, but I think it's cheaper and more reliable to go with an O-ringed block. You can also throw a lot of boost on such a modified block.


----------



## dom300zx (May 5, 2006)

hey do you have a link with diffrent intercooler piping set ups? i really dont want to route it under the car because of clearance issues and where can i get the orings for the block?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

dom300zx said:


> hey do you have a link with diffrent intercooler piping set ups? i really dont want to route it under the car because of clearance issues and where can i get the orings for the block?


 I don't have any useful Z31 links anymore since my computer crashed a while back, sorry. Far as IC piping routing goes, the hot side should take the longest trip, over the top of the fan area, and the cold side would then be easy to route to the TB. As far as O-rings for the block, I'd get with a performance machine shop on that. I think they are copper, or used to be, dunno what might be being used now-days.........


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

Go to JWT and have a look at how the HKS piping is routed.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Check out this site
Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.com
Its about the best put together Z31 site out that I have found..more so then Z31.com
Jason has a whole page of intercooler setups.


----------



## jnasty (Nov 26, 2006)

from what i've heard z31/z32 pistons are the same. as well as the rods and bearings.

this is coming from mitch at amzperformance.com

i put cp 9:1 forged .40 pistons and my buddies used eagle z32 forged rods and toga bearings all for z32s and i've never had a problem


----------

